# My New Audi S3 Black Edition



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Really pleased with it, still getting use to the colour Navarro Blue after Daytona Grey which I really, really liked.










Indoor shots as its raining and didn't want to get it wet LOL




























Gimmicky Floor Lights


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Very nice - hope you find the engine better than In my Cupra 300 - lots of poke but dull as ditchwater


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks very nice - much prefer the A3 saloon over hatch - think Audi got it right with this model - reminds me of my A4 from some years back


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

good colour


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Loving the colour!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

That looks proper tasty!!


Gonz.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Very nice mate enjoy, had mine a couple of months now and still get a smile every drive.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

tictap said:


> Very nice mate enjoy, had mine a couple of months now and still get a smile every drive.


Appreciate the kind comments Guys
Do you know was only thinking the same thing this morning.....it puts a smile on my face every time I drive it


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Very, very nice!

Ive got a real soft spot for these - enjoy!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Clicked on this and wasn't impressed with what I saw
ONLY ONE PIC!
Need at least 3 pics of such a beautiful car to satisfy me :lol:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

HEADPHONES said:


> Clicked on this and wasn't impressed with what I saw
> ONLY ONE PIC!
> Need at least 3 pics of such a beautiful car to satisfy me :lol:


^^^ +1 :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Beautiful car Op - I love the proper "s" range of Audi's :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I enjoy mine as well -










Thanks to John and Andy at Cleanandshiny Detailing !


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

wow!!! ^^^^^^


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Lovely car OP and you too Whizzer!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

C'mon Dave.

1 pic only???

You know we need more than that!!!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Just finished cleaning it again LOL so will get some up in the next few day
Whizzed now that looks the business and nice finish too


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Love that colour, but.. Rims look dirty Dave, bet your school reports said "must try harder"? Or am I just jell...


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Suds my school reports always said....he is easily distracted lol
So maybe I was before I finished the wheels


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Lovely looking car Dave:thumb: I know a very good detailing company if you need it professionally detailed


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> Lovely looking car Dave:thumb: I know a very good detailing company if you need it professionally detailed


Got to agree with Chongas - Stangalang is very good ...... :tumbleweed:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice, had the same alloys on my S3, i bought the hatch so i could put the bike in (always regretted and wished i had gotten the saloon).


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Another very nice motor


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Very nice indeed Dave.

I love these, especially the saloon but the boss wasn't too keen on the look of them, I know, I'm looking for a new wife as I type.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Very nice indeed Dave.
> 
> I love these, especially the saloon but the boss wasn't too keen on the look of them, I know, I'm looking for a new wife as I type.


Thanks Neil got the GEL plates and surround on too so looking better already


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

camerashy said:


> Thanks Neil got the GEL plates and surround on too so looking better already


Yeah, saw that Dave. 
They do look nicer than std plates imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Got to agree with Chongas - Stangalang is very good ...... :tumbleweed:


:lol::lol:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

All other things being equal, what kind of premium does the saloon have over the hatchback when new or used?


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

new higher price but historically the salons don't hold value as well as the spotback, maybe not as good as 3dr hatch either but the new saloons look really good and I'll be swapping the TTS for one later this year,


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is stunning! Very jealous. :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Lovely car camerashy

Very very nice - colour wheels, the lot :thumb:


----------

